# Coffee Pot Nano



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

A Coffee Pot huh ?










Seek professional help IMMEDIATELY ! :hihi:

This I definately have to see a photo of if you decide to do it. I guess though if they can put them in TV Cabinets, why not a coffee pot. LOL


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

*Coffee pot Nano*

Why not, 
You've seen the fish in the blender gag right? 

Except this one will be plugged in using the pad as a warmer (slate cut to size of pad to dissipate heat). Lighting will be tucked in the filter assembly area (gutted) and the rest is up to the plants and flourite to take of. No filter plans for right now, but I have been pondering using the drip reservoir somehow as a filter. The problem is, the heating area is integral with the drip system. 


-->Have no fear fellow coffee drinkers this is not the end of my caffeine consumption!

Mad scientist...I know...my wife thinks I am nuts.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

*First pics....*

Here is the intitial pics of the coffee pot nano. I am thinking of going with sand rather than Flourite. The Flourite looks like boulders at this size.


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

NICE! Are you going to have a few shrimp in there? Thats all I'd do...maybe 2 cherry shirmp with some plants...what kind of plants anyways?


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

i looove it. if they work well, let me know, i'd be interested in buying one. my family's business is coffee roasting in the DFW area and that would be too much fun in the store-front.
kris


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

*coffee pot nano*

Baby tears, java moss, hornwort, riccia. -->More pics soon.


----------



## litesky (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't post much, but for this....

I must pay my respects.

GO Badcopnofishtank!!!!!!

edit: WHAT THE....i have 50 posts?


----------



## Aquabobo (Sep 24, 2004)

That looks interesting. I think my wife would have my head.


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

Looking forward to you posting the pictures.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Great idea, but unless altered the heating plate could end up cooking the fish or melting the coffee maker.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

I spent some time today at the $.99 Store....man I love those places. I found a nice candle illuminary that I butchered for parts. ( last pic ) 

I stuck some stones underneath the new metal piece in hopes of additional heat dissipation. I took a container and from room temp the water did not get any warmer than 84 degrees for about 20 minutes. The coffee pot was on the entire time. The glass vase I used was about the same thickness of the coffee pot and had no substrate in it. I would have to experiment more but for now the pot could be set on a timer off cycle with the lights by a couple of hours and be a great substrate heater (on for 4-8 hours depending on seasons). (last pic )

Early plantings...(pics 3,5,6) Please bare with me. I plan on making this more dynamic but the plants will need to grow in, and my tweezer time is limited today. 

Also, I have been thinking of using that nice area used to dump in the water for brewing for A) Storage of misc. supplies; or B) make it into a CO2 reactor for the nano. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Why bother heating it ? 
You are not really considering putting anything in there other then plants ,are you ??? :icon_frow


----------



## scalare altum (Apr 5, 2004)

That is the most creative thing I have seen to do with the aquarium hobby, right next to aquiriass (aquarium toilet). 
-Joel


----------



## jay60640 (Apr 16, 2003)

*This is what peole must think of when they hear I'm a hobbyist...*

Wow. Is there such a think as "found art" in the aquarium hobby? Or lowbrow tanks? I love it. So trashy, it's cool.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

pretty cool  To keep head down, I'd dump the incandecent and put in a 10watt PC screw in.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

*CP nano update*

okay I did away with the heating element idea...thanks Buck. :icon_roll 

-->The lighting is a 25 watt reveal incandescent christmas size light(candelabra size). Since I used the 4 cup coffee maker I had difficulty in fitting a full size bulb in the filter area. 

But I did re-wire the illuminated switch to be the off/on switch for the light over the pot  . I also ran some silicon tubing through the back and down through the filter element into the pot. It will be yeast / C02 ready for the desktop at the office. For now, I have it on compressed C02 in order to get it going.

I replanted it with black sand over Flourite / Laterite mix, and changed to much smaller driftwood. More pics soon.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

*update*

I switched bulbs to a flourescent candleabra 4 watt. The nano runs much cooler than with a typical incandescent. 

Here is a recent pic.


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

concept 10
originality 10
execution 10 
:icon_eek: factor 10


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Tanks....err I mean thanks. 

Coming soon to a desktop near you, a 12 cup coffee maker nano and 1 gallon jar nano!!!

Stay tuned folks.


----------



## Lil Jimm (Jul 14, 2004)

very pimp i give it 10s also


----------



## Mavvy (Aug 15, 2004)

Bubba, that lil' pearl is looking better and better!


----------



## Martijn (Aug 23, 2005)

Now that is just too silly.

I love the way you put lighting in the filter-area.

Very cool idea! I'll have to steal it and pretend it's mine. :icon_bigg


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

HOOTS!!!!

Can we have a full top to bottom pic so I can put it up next to the coffee pot at work? roud: roud: roud: 

Figgy


----------



## StUk_In_AfRiKa (Jan 30, 2005)

Hehe first of all, that's genious! And second, it looks much better with the smaller driftwood and substrate. The pot looks a lot bigger


----------



## chickenball z (Aug 30, 2005)

incredible!!!
I used a coffee pot as an isolation tank at work, for an endler once....
my co-workers were so amused...


----------



## jgc (Jul 6, 2005)

Just curious how that coffee pot tank was going and if there have been any major changes to it - original post was a while back.


----------



## eugimon (Mar 16, 2005)

wow... cool little tank. I really like the idea.. let's see some update pics!

hmm, that would be a cute tank for two small cory cats and maybe an otto...


----------



## donaldbyrd (Jun 8, 2005)

very cool... would love to see some updated pics... especially of the whole set up


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

No changes...I actually had to tear it down due to small hands being able to reach it. :icon_cry: 

I thought about wiring a couple of coffee pots up for sale here with the lights included. I have found that with some Seachem florish many things are possible in little tanks. 

Please feel free to steal this idea and see what you can do with it.


----------



## Sietch31 (Feb 13, 2006)

I just discovered this today but I must say that is a brilliant idea :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

This coffee maked looked so cool, too bad you had to tear it down....





> Please feel free to steal this idea and see what you can do with it.


Why not a PCPNC : Planted Coffee Pot Nano Contest ????? :icon_idea


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh, this is too funny. Thanks for bringing it back to life, Sean.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol, this is great. Kudos on the innovative idea. I know it's an old thread. =)


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Back from the dead...lol. Due to popular demand I have resurrected this old thread complete with not one, but two new coffee pots planted with ADA amazonia. 

Stand by for pictures.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Used coffee pots from thrift store $2.99 
Desk lamp from Wal Mart $7.97 
ADA Amazonia $40.00 

 factor: priceless


----------



## tpl*co (Nov 4, 2006)

What type of filtration does it have? I would think that drip area would be ideal for some kind of filter! (a make it yourself biological drip filtration system!).

Tina


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow these are great  Awesome job!:icon_wink


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

tpl*co- 
No filtration as of yet for these two. Time permiting I may try something with a stand in a couple of weeks. 

RESGuy
Thanks! 

I just planted them last night after getting the hard scapes done and hope to snap some picutres the next couple of days, time permiting.


----------



## James From Cali (Dec 15, 2006)

I love this idea. Was it just old Coffee pots and you turned them into these? They would look awesome in the Kitchen.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Oct 11, 2006)

BUAHAHAH Awesome!! the ultimate office tank!!


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing....what a GREAT office/desk tank!  Very creative!


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

More pics.


----------

